# Touchscreen-Handy für 100€



## Faboulas (10. Februar 2010)

*Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche ein Handy mit Touchscreenoberfläche für ca. 100€. Sonst gibt es eigentlich keine besonderen Wünsche, außer das es vielleicht ganz schön aussehen sollte, da es eigentlich für ein Mädchen bestimmt ist.
LG Faboulas


----------



## pixelflair (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

100€ wird schwer..

legst du bissel drauf.. nokia 5530 illuvial  pink 
hat meine Freundin auch und is nen frauen handy 

guter mp3 player, in pink usw.


----------



## Iceananas (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Das ultimative Mädchenhandy:

Samsung S5230 Star Hello Kitty Edition im Preisvergleich bei eVendi.de

wenn das Mädl komischerweise kein HK mag, dann auch in normales Pink (hat meine freundin gestern auch bekommen, aber nicht von mir, ich hätte ihr die Hello Kitty Version gekauft ):

Samsung S5230 Star - pink im Preisvergleich bei eVendi.de


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Ich habe dieses  gestern gekauft und bin damit ganz zufrieden, das gibts auch noch so ähnlich hier das hat n kumpel n stück anders für 79€ bei mediamarkt oder so geholt. wir sind mit beiden ganz zufrieden - nix besonderes manchmal n bisl kräftiger drücken beim touch und so aber an sich für den preis gut.


----------



## Pixelplanet (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Das ultimative Mädchenhandy:
> 
> Samsung S5230 Star Hello Kitty Edition im Preisvergleich bei eVendi.de
> 
> ...



das 5230 hat mein mittlerweile ex Freundin auch ist eigentlich nen ganz gutes gerät, einfach ohne viel schnick schnack

und falls du noch display schutz folie oder eine hülle dafür brauchst schau mal auf focalprice.com

kommt alles direkt aus hongkong versandkosten frei 

hab da schon mehrmals bestellt ist ne super sache


----------



## SA\V/ANT (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*



Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses  gestern gekauft und bin damit ganz zufrieden, das gibts auch noch so ähnlich hier das hat n kumpel n stück anders für 79€ bei mediamarkt oder so geholt. wir sind mit beiden ganz zufrieden - nix besonderes manchmal n bisl kräftiger drücken beim touch und so aber an sich für den preis gut.



Hey, 
ist das gut? Bin am überlegen ob ich es mir hole. Scheint keinen unnötigen Schnick-Schnack zu besitzen. 

Reagiert der Screen flott?


----------



## fuddles (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Ja das LG GD510 ist ganz ok aber das Display wird recht schnell gedimmt ( kann man aber umstellen, verbraucht dann nur sehr viel Strom ), Menüpunkte gehen zu leicht auf bei nur minimaler Berührung.... 
Das Samsung 5230 ist im Gesamtpaket das Bessere. Der Touchscreen reagiert deutlich unempfindlicher wie beim GD510. Auch das Menü ist übersichtlicher. Dazu ist das Dsiplay etwas größer.
Technisch schenken die 2 sich fast nichts.

Ansonsten gibts da noch Samsung Corby ( hübsche Wechselakkudeckel in allen Farben erhältlich) und LG KP500 ( ähnlich GD510, gibts auch in dutzenden Farben ) oder das Nokia 5230 ( ja gleiche Bezeichnung wie beim Samsung  )

*Rate dir als langjähriger Handyticker zum Samsung S5230.*

Die LGs sind vom Touchscreen schlechter als die Samsungs.

Samsung S5230 schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland = Samsung S5230 
Samsung S3650 Corby romantic-pink Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland = Samsung Corby in Pink 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a417706.html = LG KP500
LG Electronics GD510 Pop silver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland = LG GD510
Nokia 5230 white silver Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland = Nokia 5230


----------



## jenzy (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Vielleicht ist das Elson EL580 was für Dich. Hatte es selber mal, war sehr zufrieden damit und recht gute Cam. Leider Wasserschaden Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## Iceananas (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

*nix, man wollte lesen bevor man schreibt, schande über mich, bitte löschen *


----------



## docday (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Meine Tochter nervt....!!!

Würde WhatsApp auf einem *Samsung S5230 Star Hello Kitty Edition* laufen.?
Es hat zwar Internet aber ich weiß nicht welches OS darauf ist.

Bitte um Antwort damit das Nerven aufhört.!!!


----------



## docday (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Meine Tochter nervt....!!!

Würde WhatsApp auf einem *Samsung S5230 Star Hello Kitty Edition* laufen.?
Es hat zwar Internet aber ich weiß nicht was für ein OS darauf ist.

Bitte um Antwort damit das Nerven aufhört.!!!


----------



## JackOnell (27. Januar 2013)

docday schrieb:


> Meine Tochter nervt....!!!
> 
> Würde WhatsApp auf einem Samsung S5230 Star Hello Kitty Edition laufen.?
> Es hat zwar Internet aber ich weiß nicht was für ein OS darauf ist.
> ...



Leider nicht, kein whatsapp auf bada und das teil läuft mit bada


----------



## ct5010 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Smartp...=sr_1_1?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1359308123&sr=1-1

Fänd ich ja sehr interessant. Ach ja, ich seh sehr selten Mädchen oder generell Personen mit pinken Handys rumlaufen


----------



## watercooled (27. Januar 2013)

Auf keinen Fall das 5230. Das ist das schlechtkonstruierteste unnütze Stück Technik das ich jemals gesehen habe...

Huawei X3? Defy Mini?


----------



## docday (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Vielen Dank für die Info, dann kommt das geschenkte Teil weg.

Und wenn man jetzt dieses Teil aus dem obrigen Link nehmen würde (Android 2.3) würde es dann funktionieren oder gibt es in dieser Preisklasse bessere.


----------



## ct5010 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Klar würde es funktionieren 

Das ist für den Preis nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## docday (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Ach so, was ist mit der SIM Karte, einfach rein und los gehts oder braucht man dafür wieder diese kleinen wie beim iPhone.


----------



## ct5010 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Normale


----------



## docday (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Danke für die Hilfe !


----------



## ct5010 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Nur die Auflösung ist sehr grottig


----------



## docday (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Hab keinen iOS 6.0.1 Thread gefunden.....Sorry !

Lebensgefährtin schenkte mir (hatte bisher immer Nokia) ihr altes iPhone 4 und nun boxe ich mich da ein wenig durch. Mittlerweile kann ich auch MMs versenden, leider nur als Aufnahme vom iPhone, würde aber gerne ein Video welches ich mit dem PC draufgeladen habe per MMS an ein anderes Handy verschicken. 
Nur wie ? 
Und welche Apps bräuchte ich ?
Kann man eigentlich von Clipfish auch Videos Downloaden (mit welcher App) denn bei YouTube klappt es zwar aber das versenden geht nur per Mail, was auch nicht so toll ist.

Ich hab zwar schon bei Cydia verschiedene Apps getestet aber so richtig klappen wollte keines und bei vielen Apps kam immer der rote " iOS 6 Critical Warning " Hinweis Button.

Gibt es für diese Sachen Lösungen.?


----------



## watercooled (30. Januar 2013)

Gibt es überhaupt schon einen JB für das 6er? 

Mach einen eigenen Thread auf, aber on dir da geholfen wird wegen Cydia und co...


----------



## docday (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*

Jup, gibt es schon seit längeren und YT zeigt es auch.


----------



## Lotto (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Touchscreen-Handy für 100€*



watercooled schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall das 5230. Das ist das schlechtkonstruierteste unnütze Stück Technik das ich jemals gesehen habe...
> 
> Huawei X3? Defy Mini?


 
Seh ich anders. Das 5230 ist ein sehr gutes Handy wenn man nur telefoniert und SMS schreibt. Es ist sehr handlich und die Akkulaufzeit ist überragend. Zeig mir ein Android-Smartphone was ohne zu laden 2-3 Wochen auf Standby läuft. Die meisten schaffen ja nichtmal 2 Tage! Gesprächsqualität ist auch gut.
Die Kehrseite ist natürlich auch vorhanden: ins Internet kann man damit theroetisch schon, aber das kann man im Prinzip vergessen. Dafür ist das Display zu klein und zu träge. Zudem gibt es natürlich für Bada kaum Apps. Und natürlich wär auch die Rechenpower für viele Apps gar nicht vorhanden.

Es kommt also immer drauf an was man von seinem Handy erwartet. Es gibt immer noch ein riesigen Bevölkerungsteil der mit einem Handy nach wie vor nur telefonieren möchte. Und da gibt es in meinen Augen im Moment nichts besseres. Wenn man sich die Anzahl an Bewertungen von dem Gerät anschaut sollte einem klar werden wieviele Leute sich das Ding kaufen.

Ansonsten, da ja WhatsApp drauf laufen soll, gibts noch das Sony Xperia Tipo für knapp 100 Euro. Wird wohl ganz brauchbar sein, kann aber zu dem Gerät nix sagen.


----------

